# desde hace / hace



## Nirshamay

Tengo una pregunta..  ¿ Porqué cuando digo la frase siguiente"
"Estudio él español hace ocho años" me refiero a eso que durante los últimos ocho años NO he estudiado español, aunque sí lo hicé antes.
Y cuando digo la frase siguiente- hace 3 unos añon que vivo aqui, me refiero a eso que vivo donde sea tres años?

Un Abrazo muy fuerte
Nir


----------



## Jellby

"Estudio él español hace ocho años" no es correcto, mejor una de las siguientes:

Si has estado estudiando durante los ocho años:
"Hace ocho años que estudio español"
"Estudio español desde hace ocho años"
"Llevo ocho años estudiando español"

Si no has estudiado en los últimos ocho años:
"Estudié español hace ocho años"
"Hace ocho años estudié español"
"Hace ocho años que no estudio español"
"No estudio español desde hace ocho años"


----------



## Nirshamay

Sí ,pero si te digo [desde hace 8 años aprendo el español] me refiero q he aprendido 8 años el español ..--¿entonces porqué en la segunda frase no nos pasa lo mismo ?


----------



## Jellby

¿Qué segunda frase? "Hace unos tres años que vivo aqui" significa también que llevas tres años viviendo donde sea.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta..  ¿ Porqué cuando digo la frase siguiente"
> "Estudio él español hace ocho años" me refiero a eso que durante los últimos ocho años NO he estudiado español, aunque sí lo hicé antes.
> Y cuando digo la frase siguiente- hace 3 unos añon que vivo aqui, me refiero a eso que vivo donde sea tres años?


Esto me suena a un ejemplo que puse yo en otro hilo  Mi ejemplo era de un currículum vitae:

Estudios de español hace ocho años.
Estudios de español desde hace ocho años.

La primera frase valdría para un curso de verano de hace ocho años, por ejemplo, y entonces se deduciría que desde entonces NO has vuelto a estudiar español.

Por el contrario, la segunda indica que has estado estudiando durante los último ocho años, es decir, casi lo contrario.

Otra forma de escribir el mismo ejemplo:

Estudios de español en 1998.
Estudios de español desde 1998.

Es decir, con "hace" estás expresando un instante del pasado en relación con el momento actual (hace 8 años = 2006 - 8 = 1998), pero no un intervalo de tiempo.

No sé si queda más claro ahora, o si lo he empeorado


----------



## Nirshamay

Estoy de acuerdo contigo , pero porqué en la segunda frase no tenemos que poner "Desde" para significar que estoy viviendo 3 años en este país
Me explico, porqué no tenemos q escribir la frase en la manera siguiente: Desde hace 3 unos años que vivo aqui (aunque me suna muy mal jajaj), porque recién me dijiste que "con "hace" estás expresando un instante del pasado "

Un Abrazo , y Sí , lo he tomado de tú hilo jajajajajajaja
Nir


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Qué segunda frase? "Hace unos tres años que vivo aqui" significa también que llevas tres años viviendo donde sea.


Claro, Nir está preguntando porqué si podemos decir: "Hace unos 3 años que vivo aquí", en cambio no suena tan bien decir: "Vivo aquí hace unos 3 años", y sí, en cambio: "Vivo aquí desde hace 3 años".
Habría algo que tiene que ver con el orden de la oración:
"Hace tres años que estudio inglés".
"Estudio inglés desde hace tres años".
A mí me parece que lo correcto debería ser usar siempre "desde hace", ya que "hace X tiempo" marca un momento en el pasado (como decir "ago"), pero lo cierto es que ya no lo usamos en dichas expresiones. Es algo que fue degenerando, o es lo correcto?

Según la RAE, creo que es lo adecuado (1er. ejemplo):

*hacer**.*
*36.* impers. Haber transcurrido cierto tiempo. _Hace tres días._ _Ayer hizo un mes._ _Mañana hará dos años._


----------



## Pumpkin72

Rayines said:
			
		

> Habría algo que tiene que ver con el orden de la oración:
> "Hace tres años que estudio inglés".
> "Estudio inglés desde hace tres años".


Es que no es la misma oración, la principal y la subordinada cambian de una a otra. Y cuando "hace" es el verbo de la principal, parece tomar el significado de "se cumple/n".

En muchas ocasiones se omite indebidamente "desde", y es muy fácil darse cuenta, porque algo no encaja o queda ambiguo, como cuando un reportero dice:

"La víctima vivía en esta casa hace tres años."

Pero luego resulta que a la víctima la mataron en esa casa, por lo que en realidad vivía allí *desde* hace (hacía) tres años (y perdón por el ejemplo macabro ).


----------



## Rayines

Bien, gracias Pumkin, por tu explicación.


----------



## Nirshamay

Muchas gracias a todos jajaaja


----------



## Jellby

Creo que lo que te despista es el "que". En estas frases la actividad se extiende durante un tiempo hasta el presente:
Hace ocho años *que estudio* español
Hace tres años *que vivo* aquí

En estas la actividad tuvo lugar en un momento dado:
Hace ocho años *estudié* español
Hace tres años *vivía* aquí

Lo que no se puede decir (a no ser que busques un efecto periodístico que a mí me desagrada) es:
Hace ocho años *estudio* español 
Hace tres años *vivo* aquí


----------



## Nirshamay

¡Hola Jelby! , ¿cómo estás?,  
Sí , ahora entiendo jajaja ,cuando "hace" es el verbo de la frase principal, parece tomar el significado de "se cumple/n"....
por eso , la frase -_*Hace*_ ocho años *que estudio* español tiene el significado adecuado para mi...

En esa frase la parte subordinada es _que estudio español_ , ¿no?

Muchas gracias otra vez
Nir


----------



## José1969

Existe alguna diferencia en su significado?
Gracias.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Sí, "hace" marca un instante pasado, mientras que "desde hace" expresa un periodo de tiempo iniciado en ese instante pasado.

_Vino hace una semana_ = puede que ahora ya no esté, no se sabe
_Está aquí desde hace una semana_ 
_Está aquí hace una semana_ 
_Estuvo aquí hace una semana_ 

Saludos.


----------



## Raf100

¡Hola! 
De las expresiones “desde hace“ y “hace“ - ¿podemos usarlas una por la otra hablando de tiempo? Por ejemplo, ¿son las dos correctas? 
LLevo aprendiendo español desde hace un año.
LLevo aprendiendo español hace un año.

y
Vienen peleándose desde hace el año pasado.
Vienen peleándose desde el año pasado.

¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Bartocus123

Raf100 said:


> ¡Hola!
> De las expresiones “desde hace“ y “hace“ - ¿podemos usarlas una por la otra hablando de tiempo? Por ejemplo, ¿son las dos correctas?
> LLevo aprendiendo español desde hace un año.
> LLevo aprendiendo español hace un año.


Yo diría:

Aprendo español desde hace un año.
o
Hace un año que aprendo español.
o
Estoy aprendiendo español desde hace un año.



Raf100 said:


> Vienen peleándose desde hace el año pasado.
> Vienen peleándose desde el año pasado.


----------



## scarlett_dream

Cual es correcto?
Cual es la diferencia?

Por ej. *desde hace 3 dias *o* hace 3 dias*?


----------



## Peterdg

Las dos opciones son correctas pero se utilizan en un contexto diferente.

Con "hace 3 días" expresas que algo ocurrió 3 días atrás. "Fue al médico hace 3 días."

Con "desde hace 3 días" expresas que algo está ocurriendo durante un período que empezó 3 días atrás. "Está lloviendo desde hace 3 días": significa que sigue lloviendo durante los 3 últimos días.


----------



## hosec

También se puede expresar que la acción sigue sólo con "hace": "Hace 3 días que llueve"


----------



## Peterdg

hosec said:


> También se puede expresar que la acción sigue sólo con "hace": "Hace 3 días que llueve"


Sí, pero me resulta difícil explicarlo en español. Estamos en el foro "español sólo" y no puedo utilizar el inglés aquí.

Y es una construcción un poco diferente "hace 3 días *que*"


----------



## scarlett_dream

Muchas gracias!


----------



## RubiM

¡Hola!

¿Está bien escribir "LLevo la contabilidad de esta empresa [B]hace[/B] muchos años"?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## pejeman

- Hace muchos años que llevo la contabilidade de...

- Llevo la contabilidad de esta empresa desde hace muchos años.

- He llevado la contabilidad ... desde hace muchos años.


----------



## Espy

¡Hola a todos!

Sólo querría preguntar si en la frase siguiente es posible usar tanto *desde hace* como *hace*. La frase es: "Vivo en esta casa desde hace seis años."

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por acá, sin problemas.


----------



## Espy

Entonces dice usted que la frase quedaría igual de correcta : "Vivo en esta casa hace seis años", ¿no? ¿Usted tiene alguna preferencia hacia uno o el otro?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

...casa hace seis años... acá, repito, no puedo hablar por 450 millones de hispanoparlantes, es perfectamente normal.
Y no, no tengo preferencia por ninguna de las dos opciones.


----------



## Pinairun

Espy said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Sólo querría preguntar si en la frase siguiente es posible usar tanto *desde hace* como *hace*. La frase es: "Vivo en esta casa desde hace seis años."
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Vivo en esta casa desde hace seis años.
Hace seis años que vivo en esta casa.

Esas construcciones son habituales, y significan lo mismo.

También se puede decir:
Llevo seis años viviendo en esta casa.


----------



## kunvla

Hola: Te pongo el siguiente dato, espero que te sirva.

Gramática Descriptiva de la Lengua Española (1999):

Esta construcción [hace + tiempo], en presente y en imperfecto y con predicados de estado [odiar, vivir, ver, etc.] puede tener carácter durativo delimitativo, el mismo que tendría precedido de la preposición _desde_. Ambos ejemplos son equivalentes:

_Odia a tu hija hace tiempo.
Odia a tu hija desde hace tiempo.
_
En este caso, el CA no puede aparecer antepuesto, a no ser que esté introducido por la preposición _desde_:

_Desde hace tiempo odia a tu hija._

Y la NGLE lo confirma diciendo:

"alternan las dos opciones en _un amigo que no veía {hacía años ~ desde hacía años}_".

Y también da este ejemplo _'Arturo vivía allí {desde hacía muchos años ~ hacía muchos años}'
_
　
Saludos,


----------



## Emys

Hola:
He visto muchas discusiones sobre cuándo utilizar hace y cuándo utilizar desde hace y a mí me parece que en muchos casos sería mejor poner solamente el tiempo y omitir lo de desde hace, pero ninguno lo propuso. ¿Cuándo se debe utilizar desde hace y cuándo se puede omitir hablando de un período de tiempo?


----------



## murciana

Hola

Para quitar _desde hace _yo cambiaría el verbo:
_*Llevo viviendo *aquí dos años
_De lo contrario lo dejaría:
_*Vivo *aquí *desde hace *dos años_

Saludos


----------



## Elxenc

Emys said:


> vivo aquí dos años/desde hace dos años
> 
> Hola:
> He visto muchas discusiones sobre cuándo utilizar hace y cuándo utilizar desde hace y a mí me parece que en muchos casos sería mejor poner solamente el tiempo y omitir lo de desde hace, pero ninguno lo propuso. ¿Cuándo se debe utilizar desde hace y cuándo se puede omitir hablando de un período de tiempo?




'Hola y buenas tardes!

Las reglas para omitir el verbo "hacer" creo que no deben de existir como tales reglas. Dependerá de que la respuesta quede más o menos clara. 

La primera opción "vivo aquí dos años",  ha de ser la respuesta a una pregunta sobre cuánto tiempo hace que habitas en un determinado sitio para poder construirla como lo has hecho: ¿ Hace mucho tiempo que vive en esta ciudad/Desde cuándo vive aquí? Vivo aquí hace dos años (queda sobrentendido un "desde" que estaría en la pregunta). La respuesta más "correcta" sería la segunda la preposición incorporada en la respuesta, pues lleva todos los componentes sin elidir ninguno.

Saludos.


----------



## qarenas

Hola.

Estoy de acuerdo con Elxenc, pero aportaría un matiz más:

La frase "Vivo aquí hace dos años" es algo coja; en cambio, si se invierte de esta manera "Hace dos años que vivo aquí" la palabra _desde_ no sólo no haría falta, sino que hasta sobraría.

Bicos.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:



> Publicado por *Elxenc:*
> La primera opción "vivo aquí dos años", ha de ser la respuesta a una pregunta sobre cuánto tiempo hace que habitas en un determinado sitio para poder construirla como lo has hecho: ¿ Hace mucho tiempo que vive en esta ciudad/Desde cuándo vive aquí? Vivo aquí hace dos años (queda sobrentendido un "desde" que estaría en la pregunta)



Aquí, Elxenc yo no sería tan generoso como tú en cuanto al sobrentendido. Me parece que sin el _*desde *_o sin el _*que *_(cambiando el orden) sugerido por Qarenas, la frase no sería admisible, salvo en el habla coloquial o quizá en el caso de algún regionalismo.  



> Publicado por *Elxenc*:
> La respuesta más "correcta" sería la segunda la preposición incorporada en la respuesta, pues lleva todos los componentes sin elidir ninguno.







 Saludos.


----------



## mipordos

Hola a todos!
Tengo muchos problemas con el uso de esta preposición, no obstante les varias aclaraciones.
¿Alguien puede sugerirme alguna regla o cualquier cosa para no equivocarme más?
Por favor, ayudadme también porque en examen he equivocado y nunca màs quisiera equivocarme.

Mil Gracias!


----------



## murciana

mipordos said:


> ¿Alguien puede sugerirme alguna regla o cualquier cosa para no equivocarme más?


Te pongo un breve y básico resumen que espero te sirva a entender un poco mejor la diferencia.
 
*Desde* indica un punto en el tiempo:
_Vive con su hermana *desde* 1998_
_Vive con su hermana *desde* que decidió estudiar en Madrid_
 
*Desde* se usa cuando se sabe el momento exacto de una acción y ésta todavía continúa en el momento actual (o en algún momento cercano al actual que también se conoce):
_Vive en Madrid *desde* el año pasado_
 
*Desde hace* se usa cuando indicamos el lapso de tiempo y la acción sigue ocurriendo:
_Vive en Madrid *desde hace* catorce años_
 
Saludos


----------



## mipordos

Mil gracias por tus clarisimas explicaciones, murciana.
No creo que pueda equivocarme más.
Gracias también por la frase!


----------



## murciana

De nada


----------



## oa2169

*Desde *también se usa para indicar distancia junto con *hasta*:  "Caminé *desde *mi casa hasta el centro comercial".

Saludos.


----------



## mipordos

Muchas gracias también a oa2169!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se aplica a *tiempo y lugar* e indica siempre en cualquiera de sus usos, temporales o locales, los valores de sus formantes latinos, _*de + ex + de*_, *origen, principio o procedencia*.
En lo temporal te lo explicaron bien Murciana y oa2169. Su valor local es similar.


----------



## mipordos

Aún mil gracias Xiaroel!


----------



## nathalie-83

¡Hola a todos!

En mi manual de gramática se explican varias construcciones con hace y desde hace. Pero no entiendo la diferencia entre estas dos:

1. hace + período de tiempo + que + presente de incdicativo
Hace mucho que no como tacos.

2. presente de indicativo + desde hace + período de tiempo
No veo a Carla desde hace seis meses.

El presente de indicativo indica la duración en ambos casos y resulta que no hay diferencia de sentido entre las contrucciones. Entonces, ¿son intercambiables? ¿Puedo elegir cada variante sin cambiar sentido?

No veo a Carla desde hace seis meses.
Hace seis meses que no veo a Carla.

¿Puedo transponer las partes de la frase?
Por ejemplo: No veo a Carla hace seis meses. Desde hace seis meses no veo a Carla.


----------



## chukuta1

Hola Nathalie,

No veo a Carla hace seis meses. Hace seis meses que no veo a Carla. Me parece mejor y está de acuerdo con tu manual de gramática.

Saludos cordiales,
chukuta1 (antes, chukuta de Amberes)


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

nathalie-83 said:


> El presente de indicativo indica la duración en ambos casos y resulta que no hay diferencia de sentido entre las contrucciones. Entonces, ¿son intercambiables? ¿Puedo elegir cada variante sin cambiar sentido?
> 
> No veo a Carla desde hace seis meses.
> Hace seis meses que no veo a Carla.
> 
> ¿Puedo transponer las partes de la frase?
> Por ejemplo: No veo a Carla hace seis meses. Desde hace seis meses no veo a Carla.


Sí, son todas equivalentes. 
Se puede decir tanto "No veo a Carla hace seis meses" como "Desde hace seis meses, no veo a Carla", no encuentro ningún inconveniente, pero es precisa una coma en este último caso entre "meses" y "no", al situar el complemento delante del verbo.


----------



## nathalie-83

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. =)


----------



## jpaulopf

Hola, amigos. ¿Qué tal?

No sé si puedo usarlos indistintamente. ¿Me echáis un cable? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre HACE y DESDE HACE?

Os pongo unos ejemplos:

Hace tres horas que espero a Carlos.

Desde hace tres horas que espero a Carlos.

Vivo en Madrid hace dos años.

Vivo en Madrid desde hace dos años.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Desde hace: Una acción que aún continúa. Desde hace dos horas lo estoy esperando. 
Hace: Una acción que puede no continuar ahora: Hace dos horas estuve esperándolo. Hace dos horas lo esperé.
Salud


----------



## Gamen

Totalmente de acuerdo con Cal.
Sólo agregaría lo siguiente:

1) Cuando la acción principal tiene continuidad en el presente es indistinto emplear el marcador temporal "hace" o "desde hace".
No obstante, la preposición "desde" señala más claramente el comienzo de un intervalo temporal que se continúa hasta el presente.
*Hace* dos meses que no lo veo = No lo veo *desde hace* dos meses.

2) Cuando la acción principal aparece totalmente concluida o agotada en el pasado (el verbo en pretérito perfecto simple) y, por lo tanto, no hay continuidad en el presente, sólo cabe emplear el marcador temporal "hace".
*Hace* tres meses lo despidieron del trabajo y todavía no consiguió uno nuevo. (El "despido" es un hecho puntual en el pasado sin continuidad en el presente).
*Desde hace* tres meses lo despidieron del trabajo y todavía no consiguió uno nuevo. 
Me casé* hace* un año (El acto de casamiento se consumó en el pasado).
Por lo tanto es incorrecto:
Me casé *desde hace* un año. 
Pero:
Estoy casado *desde hace* un año.  (Mi estado civil de casado se continúa hasta el presente).


----------

